# Seeking to work from home



## mshatman

My name is Katie Hatman. I am currently seeking to work from home. I have been a CPC for 4 years and have been coding ER, daybed and inpatient charts as well as ortho, ASC, and Ancillary charts for over a year.  I would be happy to provide my resume upon request.


----------



## babrede

*E&M Coding from Home*

Hi Katie,
Please send me your resume.  Have you worked from home before?
I am looking for independent contractors needed immediately to help with production coding of E&M (and ICD) coding electronically.

Requirements:  Must be either CPC or CCS-P certified.  3 years coding experience.  Able to handle at least 400-500 E&M cases/month (or more) with 2 day turn-around and live in the USA.


Thanks,
bessann.bredemeyer@mckesson.com


----------



## susan chrisman

*E&M Coding from Home*

Since 2005 I have been employed as an ED Coder by a reagional healthcare facility and work from my home. We code for both the facility and the ERP. We are responsible for the E/M codes for both sides; CPT codes; ICD-9 codes; & APC's.

Primarily I am interested in part-time work from my home; a full-time position may be of interest to me in the near future.   

I would be pleased to forward my Resume to you for your consideration.

Sincerely,
schrisma@verizon.net


----------



## sheilashaffercpc

*Work from home apply to Maxim Healthcare remote*

Apply to Maxim Healthcare for remote coding.


----------



## pbritton

*Work from home*

I am a CPC in the state of Missouri. Have been coding for over 15 years and looking for the opportunity to WORK FROM HOME. 

Familiar with Family Practice, General Surgery, Internal Medicine and Orthopedics. 

Thanks,

phyllsbritton@yahoo.com


----------



## gupta.manishkumar

*Looking for home-based medical coding work*

Hi,

I'm Manish Gupta from Delhi, India. I'm looing for home-based medical coding work. I've vast experience in medical healthcare industry of almost 10 years. I've been into medical transcription, medical underwriting, medical billing, and medical coding fields. Currently I'm working as Certified Medical Coder. I've experience in ED/ER, E&M, Outpatient coding. If anyone could help me to get some sort of home-based medical coding work then it'll be very great.

Manish Gutpa, CPC


----------

